# Dentist in Newry or thereabout



## ophelia (2 Jun 2006)

I know this may have been asked before and I have checked back about 15 pages, but I can't find a name or address. If anyone has satisfactorily attended one pls PM me; my better half (Hamlet), needs a bit of work done.


----------



## lyonsie (14 Nov 2006)

I am interested in finding out about dentists in or about Newry also, (ORTHODONTIST) actually.   Daughter and son both need treatement.   Last daughter cost €5,000 in the south and have heard that is is cheaper in the north.   Living in Dublin so Newry not too far.   Dublin Dental Hosp. list is closed for the next 3/5 yrs and if you did manage to get on it you might still be waiting for another 5 years.
Any suggestions......


----------



## finbar (15 Nov 2006)

www.ofarrell-staunton.com/
in newry


----------



## Marcus D R (3 Feb 2007)

I use Ballybot regularly - take a look at their website www.ballybot.com - great prices and very good service


----------



## Claragh (4 Feb 2007)

My 12 year old son has just got 2 braces fitted at Colm Smiths dental practice in Cootehill, Co.Cavan. His phone number is 049 5552683 worth a call.


----------



## G2007 (5 Feb 2007)

Have used http://www.ofarrell-staunton.com/ and find them great.. Very reasonable and only 45mins from M1


----------



## Leabamalloga (16 Feb 2007)

Hi,

I need a lot of work done, fillings, a crown and a veneer. How many sessions does this take as it might not be worth going up North if it's too much hassle/time off work?

Thanks,


----------



## CCOVICH (16 Feb 2007)

Leabamalloga said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need a lot of work done, fillings, a crown and a veneer. How many sessions does this take as it might not be worth going up North if it's too much hassle/time off work?
> 
> Thanks,


 
Please don't duplicate posts.


----------

